# NSCE Review Thread



## Saorse (16 Jan 2005)

Any pointers for a Master Corporal studying for his NSCE in early February?


----------



## captain66 (16 Jan 2005)

As a CIC officer who helps run an NSCE final testing at Vernon ACSTC, prepare yourself well. You should have by now been coached by an instructor in your corps. Most cadets fail in map and compass. Read the questions and go over your answer. These are basic things but it is where many wash out. For drill and class room assessment. Prep yourself well and be professional but not rigid. Look relaxed and confident and you will do well. If you fail, it is not the end of the world. I have found too many at NS CE that take it way to serious when they fail. Life goes on. Sure it isn't pleasing to fail but sometimes we ALL do. Good luck.


----------



## Burrows (17 Jan 2005)

This is now the NSCE Review Thread


----------



## Saorse (17 Jan 2005)

Passing this NSCE will be my number one priority: there's a Master Warrant position with my name written on it  

I stumbled across a full blown, 100 question NSCE practice exam; I can only assume this to be beneficial, of course.


----------



## Burrows (17 Jan 2005)

Post a link to it please.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (17 Jan 2005)

MCpl Saorse said:
			
		

> there's a Master Warrant position with my name written on it


I'm hoping your not serious that passing your NSCE will not result in automatic promotion from MCpl to MWO.

Anyways, for the written exam try to get a general knowledge of most of the RCAC Reference Book.   You don't necessarily have to read every page of the book, I basically skimmed through it.   When I wrote the exam in 2003, 25 out of 100 questions were on Bushcraft so theres a good place to study.

For the practical assessments, practice practice practice!   The more practice you get at instruction and your knots and your map and compass, the more comfortable you will be with it.   Try to actually teach your lessons to a group of cadets at your LHQ ... make sure your confident in front of a group, you'll be teacing to other NSCE candidates, just be relaxed and confident in your abilities to instruct.   For the Knots and M&C make sure your practicing them correctly (you should have some kind of instructor or supervisor), and if possible ask to be marked on your classes for practice.

Just take the time to prepare and have confidence in yourself and you should do fine.  Good Luck!


----------



## Saorse (17 Jan 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping your not serious that passing your NSCE will not result in automatic promotion from MCpl to MWO.



In a corps with 30 cadets, 7 leaving next year and none lower than Sergeant... that's honestly the situation we're left with right now. We're in a major recruitment mode. 

Thanks; I've been doing a lot of drill instructing at the LHQ, and I could teach a drill lecture with the best of them nowadays. I've been sort of running through the classroom instruction on my own time, reviewing what I might end up teaching and what not, so that I'm definitely not caught offguard. There are a lot of questions, I'm told, that do involve a knowledge of the Reference Book through reading, and are not things that every cadet will automatically know.

One question: is the Fisherman's Knot a knot that may be brought to me should I make Stage 2? The guide says it isn't, and my RSM says it is, so I'm wondering if anyone can speak from previous experience.

I agree that, from what I have heard all around,


----------



## Zedic_1913 (17 Jan 2005)

MCpl Saorse said:
			
		

> In a corps with 30 cadets, 7 leaving next year and none lower than Sergeant... that's honestly the situation we're left with right now. We're in a major recruitment mode.


Vacancies shouldn't necessarily mean promotions ... you can have any rank doing any job, (i.e. Sgt as RSM, or MCpl as CSM, etc).   Ranks should be awarded based on merit and qualifications, not based on "not having anyone left."   However this is just my opinion different corps do things different ways.

It's good that your comfortable with your drill lesson abilities, but don't get too cocky.   I suggest getting some practice on your classroom lesson if it's possible, you should be assigned your lesson before or after you complete the written exam (it differs by area and region).

Yes the written exam has many questions a cadet that didn't study the book probably wouldn't know.   When I did NSCE one of the candidates (who failed by 1 question) expressly disagreed with a question asking who Canada's Head of State was ... however this is covered in the Reference Book (and in schools).   One question that I wasn't expecting was on types of clouds ... also in the reference book.

The fisherman's knot was part of the testing in 2003 when I did it, I'm not sure if it still is.   If it's not in the Study Guide I would assume it isn't, however I'd check with your Trg O just to be sure.


----------



## PViddy (17 Jan 2005)

Hey guys,

Air officer here.  I don't know what NSCE is and was just curious.

regards,

PV


----------



## Burrows (17 Jan 2005)

NSCE is the final testing level of Army Cadets...its a Regionally administered test in which the cadets are subjected to written and practical exams on all the subject taught in the other star levels.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (18 Jan 2005)

Don't forget they also have to teach 2 classes to show that they not only understand the information but can pass it on as well. ;D ;D


----------



## ouyin2000 (18 Jan 2005)

ok here is a post i made in Cadet World

people attempting NSCE this year should REALLY listen to this...coming from someone who has 2 years of attempting the NSCE and 1 more of Staffing NSCE (plus this spring break coming)

"the NSCE is the final level of testing that an army cadet takes, After NSCE (National Star Certification Examination) is passed, there are no more tests to be completed

Very much like your Levels, the army cadets have Green, Red, Silver, and Gold star...which I'm sure you are somewhat familiar with by now...NSCE would be somewhat equivalent to Level 5

after you complete your Gold Star training level, your corps can send you to a provincial testing called the NSCE. In BC, the first phase (Phase 1) is a written test compiled of all of the Fundamental Training, and Map & Compass that you learn. This is done at the corps level. The second phase (Phase 2) is completed over Spring Break at the Vernon Army CSTC, where all of the cadets who have passed the first phase come together for the week and complete the final phase, which is all of the practical exams. Consisting of Map & Compass, Knots, Physical Fitness, Drill and Classroom instruction.

here in BC, since there are usually over 100 cadets that are taking the second phase, they have split them up into 2 groups, and require cadet staff to fill in platoon warrant and Standards positions. The Vancouver Island/Vancouver Mainland area is tested at Vernon from the Sunday-Tuesday of spring break, while the remainder of BC is tests from the Wednesday-Friday of spring break.

If you are wanting to attempt the NSCE this year, you will need to do a lot of cramming...mostly concentrate on your Map & Compass, and second to that, the Fundamental Training. anything from those 2 sections of the Army Cadet Reference Manual is fair game for Phase 1, and you need 60% to be able to attempt phase 2

for phase 2, i suggest working on Map & Compass (again) and also your instructional techniques. And DO NOT FORGET!!! to have your lesson plans completed. If you are successful in phase 1, you will be assigned 2 class lessons, and 2 drill lessons (one of which will be your main lesson, the second will be a backup in case you fail the first) out of a possible 8 lessons each. The lessons required to teach are usually of a Green or Red star level, so they are not too difficult, you just need to know how to do them. I suggest having all 4 lesson plans completed before you arrive for the Phase 2 training, and ensure you have 2 copy's of EACH lesson plan, as you will be required to hand one in to the evaluator, before you start the lesson, and it also helps you have a copy in your pocket. Also, if possible, acquire all of the training aids you will need from your corps, for your class lessons, as the staff do not like running around photo copying and getting training aids for the cadets.

Another thing that i would like to inform everyone of, is instruct your lessons as if the cadets were green star level. Assuming that they know nothing,

I will use Attention/Stand At Ease/Stand Easy as an example. I would instruct it as if the cadets were brand new, and did not know anything. You cannot ignore the fact that the people you are teaching are going to be your peers and of a MCpl+ rank (usually), so take that into account. but i would still teach it as it they do not know anything...the evaluators like detail...also, for that lesson, i would start off by teaching the cadets how to stand at Ease FIRST! since that is the very first position they assume when falling in to ranks. I would then carry on to the position of Attention, then Stand Easy. And let me add, that there should only be one(1) squad for each position. I do not like seeing cadets standing on one foot, as the instructor is trying to explain the fundamentals of the movement from attention to standing at ease. The cadets are concentrating more on staying standing on one foot, than they are on what the instructor has to say.

well i think that is about it, if you have any more questions (ANYBODY) please feel free to PM me or catch me on MSN at ouyin_1726_182@hotmail.com "


----------



## Saorse (18 Jan 2005)

Thanks, for me and for all others writing NSCE, for the tidbits.

So say if a squad does involve standing on one foot, are you suggesting to change it, or just breeze by it quickly?


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Jan 2005)

a single squad will not involved standing on one foot

for example:

if you are teaching stand at ease and attention, Stage 1, Squad 1 should be Stand at ease to attention (since the first thing a cadet does when they form up, is stand at ease), the Squad is bringing the leg up, and then down assuming the position of attention. Squad 2 should be doing the same, but moving from attention to at ease


----------



## Burrows (29 Jan 2005)

Salvaged Posts:

By squirl

	Re: NSCE Review Thread
 « Reply #15 on: Yesterday at 13:58:26  »

just know your stuff thas all i have to say if you know what you are talking about and have good teaching skills o and can get atleast bronze on the PT test then ull do fine but dont get all stressed out over it....thawouldnt help u out at all!

Ryan


Post By:
-Hutch-
Jr. Member

	Re: NSCE Review Thread
 « Reply #16 on: Yesterday at 18:47:29  »

the General knowledge part of the exam is really easy i got like a 93% on it one of the other SGt's in my corp got a 95% it was the highest in central Ontario.  all i can say is read the manual in and out it helped me. practice both lectures and drill classes. and make sure you know your knots i know a couple of people that failed because of the knots. i think my over all mark in the nsce was like 85.95% which was 15th best in the region and top in my corp. there were 6 of us pass that year. we have 8 trying this year.


----------



## Chang (29 Jan 2005)

how did everyone do in their phase one? i just took mine last tuesday and ahhh stupid clouds....some of the questions were kinda confusing too


----------



## Zedic_1913 (29 Jan 2005)

C-17 Globemaster said:
			
		

> how did everyone do in their phase one? i just took mine last tuesday and ahhh stupid clouds....some of the questions were kinda confusing too


So it seems the exam hasn't changed much in the past two years.  A question about types of clouds was what threw me off on my exam, also some of the questions on my exam were worded carefully.


----------



## Saorse (30 Jan 2005)

Not writing my Phase I until Feb. 6, the day after our regional rifle shoot competition.


----------



## Saorse (15 Feb 2005)

Wrote Phase I a week ago, still awaiting a mark. I'l tell you one thing: it most definitely is tricky. I am farily confident that I passed and with room to spare, but I'll tell everybody one thing: it is absolutely not the type of exam I expected to be given in order to separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (15 Feb 2005)

So it hasn't changed much, I remember re-reading a few questions and thinking things over carefully.  I had 5 write their Phase 1 last Wed (the 9th), my Trg O called them with their marks that Sunday, and they get their Phase 2 lessons tomorrow.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (15 Feb 2005)

How long did you have to write the exam?


----------



## Saorse (15 Feb 2005)

I had my Phase II lesson plans a week and a half before the test was written, yet have still not received my mark. 

I had 90 minutes to finish the test.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (15 Feb 2005)

90 minutes, thats not bad for 100 questions multiple choice.


----------



## Chang (16 Feb 2005)

is NSCE different by regions? my corps (pac) hasn't gotten our NSCE phase I results yet


----------



## ouyin2000 (16 Feb 2005)

the NSCE testing *should* be standard across the nation...since it is the National Star...


----------



## Saorse (16 Feb 2005)

I always found it quite odd that they weren't held on standard dates across the nation: sort of defeats the purpose of standardized testing.


----------



## SuperSargent (22 Feb 2005)

Anyone know where I can find the requirements for the PT tests? I am takin my NSCE soon and I wanted to know how many push ups, sit ups etc.. I need to get on the test to get at least a silver. I got gold when I was 14, but I wanted to know what I need now that I am 15.


----------



## Saorse (24 Feb 2005)

Should just be 2 points higher.


----------



## SuperSargent (24 Feb 2005)

But I forgot what I got.. does anyone have just like a chart or something?? Because some other cadets are lookin for it.


----------



## Saorse (24 Feb 2005)

You should have a Reference Book: it's in there.


----------



## ouyin2000 (24 Feb 2005)

or it can be found in the star level CTPs (although im not sure exactly which star level it is in)


----------



## Saorse (28 Feb 2005)

Best of luck to all yet to complete Phase II: I passed mine this weekend. Truly is a great and relieving feeling; well worth for all cadets to experience


----------



## 1746EME_girl (21 Mar 2005)

I'm brand new to this board, my board name will say where I'm from.
Thank you people, I'm heading off to NSCE on Wensday (2 days ) and this information has helped big time.
For my first drill lesson I'm teaching 'Fall In And Out Of Ranks' I've been told by a freind that this lesson is a hard one to teach, any tips to help me out?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (21 Mar 2005)

It is hard to teach in the sense that you can't follow a proper drill lesson format (it's an individual movement and can't really be done collectively).  I had this lesson on my staff cadet precourse and I used objects to signify other people in the ranks, and assessed the cadets individually (explaining why it could not be done collectively).


----------



## Chang (23 Mar 2005)

i just got backed from pac region 1st intake NSCE and i passed! NSCE'd!


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (24 Mar 2005)

Sweet stuff, just got back today from phase 2 as well. NSCE qualified!! And without a retest needed.
Going there for the 4 days was so worth it, had loads of fun as well.


----------



## Saorse (24 Mar 2005)

Four days?! Yours must be organized differently than in the Atlantic region.


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (24 Mar 2005)

For you goons that are looking for the PT Test Requirements according to age it's in the GREEN STAR MANUAL man even our new recruits who don't even have green star books yet know that info   ...lol...xox latah xox


----------



## Saorse (28 Mar 2005)

'Tis also in the Reference Book, since not all of us keep a Green Star Manual nearby.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (13 Apr 2005)

Yeah, they take 2 intakes into Vernon (each is half of spring break) and they test us all up there at once. you do your testing the day after you arrive and finish the next day. Then they brought us over to the pool for a swim night, then re-tests, then grad parade and we bussed back home.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (31 May 2005)

Hello, I know this may be a little pre mature, however who will be attempting NSCE this year (2005-2006)??
Regards,


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (31 May 2005)

I am for sure going for NSCE  this year, I've already started studying. Hopefully I will do well and hopefully my CLI will help prepare me.


----------



## Saorse (31 May 2005)

We have a drove of about 5 cadets attempting NSCE this coming year from my Corps: should be interesting!


----------



## armygurl_557 (6 Jul 2005)

We had like 7 atempting NSCE this year, and My CSM got like 99.9 or something that on his test.. Needless to say HE got the Best Lorne Scot Award... THe lowest score we had was like 84% I believe..


----------



## dano (9 Jul 2005)

And that 84% wasn't me!!


----------



## armygurl_557 (23 Jul 2005)

Dano said:
			
		

> And that 84% wasn't me!!



Thats because Youre Smart at all the Cadet Stuff... Lol..


----------

